# I now have a towpath permit, yipeeee !



## Alembicbassman (22 Apr 2009)

What a silly scheme, just a .pdf download.

Has anyone actually ever been stopped and had their permit checked?


----------



## Crackle (22 Apr 2009)

Eh? Link please, I know nothing.......


----------



## twosquarewheels (22 Apr 2009)

http://http://www.waterscape.com/things-to-do/cycling/permit

Hello, i got mine last year but have never been asked for it yet.


----------



## punkypossum (23 Apr 2009)

I had one somewhere, completely forgot about it and not seen it for a couple of years - that tells you how often I've needed it...

Suspect it will be around somewhere...


----------



## 02GF74 (23 Apr 2009)

yep, I have one. I got them to send me one rather than print it off.

My friend Ben was stopped once. Some geezer jumped out in front of him blocking his way and was asking about a permit. Ben was not aware of the scheme so thought it was some weirdo acting weird, told him to f**k off, as you would, and carried on cycling. 

yeah, it is a bit pointless.


----------



## downfader (28 Apr 2009)

Can we print out our own driving licenses as well?


----------



## The Rookie (30 Apr 2009)

Only if your Polish!

(Joke based on the Guarda in Ireland seeking a Polish driver stopped 50 times in 50 different cars giving 50 different addresses - the 'name' they had written down from the licences was 'driving licence' in Polish!)

My Daughter and her BF use the local towpaths and have printed permits.

Simon


----------



## fossyant (30 Apr 2009)

Got mine at the weekend as I was using the canal to get to some serious off roading !


----------

